# Dresser and Oak piece



## del schisler (Nov 22, 2011)

sence no body has posted here yet i will. I put these on a few day's ago. I am posting i guess where they should go. Just a walnut piece and a oak piece. These have been sprayed with cabnet grade lacquer. I use M.L.CAMPBELL a sanding sealer and than a couple coat's of simi gloss. I like lacquer because of the drying time. It is a hard finish also. I have made all my frount room furnature . Will post more later. thanks for looking


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 23, 2011)

*RE: Dreaser and Oak piece*

I loved these the first time I saw them Del and I'm still loving them this time. Great work.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 23, 2011)

*RE: Dreaser and Oak piece*



Kenbo said:


> I loved these the first time I saw them Del and I'm still loving them this time. Great work.



thanks again for the kind words. I figured i would be first to post here . It may get someone else to post here?


----------



## matero09 (Nov 23, 2011)

*RE: Dreaser and Oak piece*

Beautiful, really beautiful, someday I'll try at least one
little thing.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice work Del. The owner must be ecstatic.

Robert


----------

